# R tek snowblower revs high



## Josh T (Dec 10, 2020)

I have tried adjusting the governor but it still runs really loud. Any other idea of what I could do to fix this?

thanks
Josh


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

I had the same problem with my 3650 and a new carb gasket fixed it.


----------



## Josh T (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Josh T said:


> I have tried adjusting the governor but it still runs really loud. Any other idea of what I could do to fix this?
> 
> thanks
> Josh


What model ccr that would help 

Some thoughts 

Idle screw turned up too much

If carb is black plastic. Check throttle shaft I seen them distort causing throttle shaft binds And or slop in shaft causing air leak around shaft Replace carb

If air vane type govenor possible linkage problem 
Or obstruction in linkage under fan cover from a mouse nest
Check to see if linkage moves correctly. You could remove fan cover to inspect or disconnect gov spring and work linkage manually with motor running and feel for more pull back at a high rpm and less at pull back at low rpm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

are you measuring rpm? the 2 stroke engines usually have higher running rpm than the 4 stroke engines. We need the model number.

tx


----------



## Josh T (Dec 10, 2020)

Model number is 38583 toro r tek 2 cycle power clear. 141 cc


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Briggs engine, Engine Speed: 4000±100 RPM

more info here: Parts – Power Clear Snowthrower | Toro


----------

